# Rowan and Nights



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

> _"Sorry for the delay in posting the female's pictures.... and i apolohize in advance for grammar mistakes andispellinhd. i'm on mu ipod, which i'd never be on this site via my ipod... Except an accident with rowan happened and i literally can't get up to leave his side. _
> 
> _Long story short, remember when i said rowan was sitting in a cup acclimating to hos tank? I had to take his cup out to fix some things in his tank... had him in another tank that was empty, no water or anything. I thoight about putting a lid on his cup... or putting water aroind his cup so in case he did jump he'd land in something to keep him from drying. Well, Charlie (the beagle me and my granparents are watching over while my uncle is in Germany for the Air Force) had a seizure today... Needless to say, I got distracted so I could make sure Charlie wasn't hurting himself and cleaned up after any blurgh he expelled... I kept thinking in the back of my head that I should put a lid on Rowan's cup or put water in... I did get some chances to check on the fish and he was just sitting at the bottom of his cup... _
> 
> ...


I wrote that at the end of Rowan and Nights spawn log in the Breeding Bettas section.
It shoud be obvious why I'm writing here now.

There was really nothing I could've done after my mishap... once he passed, I saw that his stomach was darker, even through his scales... internal bleeding. I let him dry too much.

*Rowan Castiel Excalibur Warner*
September 3rd, 2011 - October 18th, 2011​ 
_"When they ask you, 'Why did you even bother if you knew you'd fail?' Answer them this: 'How could I possibly know I'd fail if I hadn't tried?'"_​ 



The really unexpected death was by Nights.

After Rowan quit building a nest to impress her with (and it ended up that she wasn't the least bit impressed, apparently), he'd torn apart her fins and bitten off a few scales.... I found her the next morning hiding between two leaves to stay away from him, and I scooped her up and put her in quarantine to heal.

The next day she showed visible signs that she was getting better. She was cellophane, so without the need to generate color, her fins had already practically grew back halfway. She flared at the other girls in the 10 gallon tank through her QT... she was still acting like her good old aggressive self.

I glanced at her before I went to bed that night. She was laying on the floor of her quarantine, resting for the night. Her eyes flicked towards me as I peered in. I waved a little happily, yet sadly, as I'd been troubled that day after the death of Rowan. I was, however, happy to see that she was at least healing well.

The next morning, Nights was covered in a whispy white fuzz; her body was no longer translucent, but was instead opaque from the fungus. She was frozen, still... her gills were out and her head tilted up... her handfins out to her sides...

I'd like to think she was looking to the heavens, so as she would pass from this world, she'd faster get to the river under Rainbow Bridge...



*Northern Lights "Nights" Warner*
June 28th, 2011 - October 19th, 2011​ 
_"The Valkyrior are warlike virgins, mounted upon horses and armed with helmets and spears. /.../ When they ride forth on their errand, their armour sheds a strange flickering light, which flashes up over the northern skies, making what men call the 'aurora borealis', or 'Northern Lights'." -Thomas Bulfinch, _Bulfinch's Mythology​ 


*Both have now been buried together.*
*"'Til death do you part..."*​ 

_*Rowan and Nights*_​ 

















-last photos-
-10/17/11-


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry for your losses. What a rough couple of days. -hugs-


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the hug... and yeah, it started out pretty well considering the spawning pair were getting along well enough for the first few days... hoped the third day would be fry, but nah... 
Augh... I really don't like that it's the prettiest ones I have that go first. I especially didn't want the opal dragon and cellophane to go...

I'm not saying I wish the "uglier" ones out of my bettas would die first, but I just wish I could at least pass genetics on so I can still keep a living memory of them....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss's. I can see how deeply you cared for them.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks...
I might've had a bunch of bettas, but I care for each one as much as I would the other. Live and learn, I suppose... but in this case, I should've known better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry for your losses!! They were beautiful fish.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

oh BlakbirdxGyarados..
I am SO sorry. 
I am sure Rowan and Nights are looking down upon you missing you..
*big hugs*


----------

